# How much running/cardio and when?



## tunafisherman (May 28, 2015)

So I typically like to add a little cardio to each of my workouts (i.e. 10-15 mins at a decent but not fast pace for running, or hitting the rowing machine for about the same time).  I have heard benefits of running pre workout and then also heard that post workout is best.  No, I will not do both.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Beefcake (May 28, 2015)

A lot of people prefer to lift first then do cardio at the end.  Personally I've always liked getting the cardio out of the way first, break a sweat and then lift, it's just my thing.  If you're looking for weight loss, that's not enough time and you should be doing HIIT.  Ie. 1 minute fast walking, 1 minute slow.  If you're doing it just for cardio then that's fine.  What are your goals?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 28, 2015)

Like POB has in his sig.....cardio?! No habla español. 

There's research out there showing how doing cardio too close to your lifting will hinder the adaptation to lifting. Try to separate them by a few hours or more and if not, do your lifting first then cardio so you have the energy to lift intensely.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 28, 2015)

Zero 



Zip 






Notta.


----------



## trodizzle (May 28, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> So I typically like to add a little cardio to each of my workouts (i.e. 10-15 mins at a decent but not fast pace for running, or hitting the rowing machine for about the same time).  I have heard benefits of running pre workout and then also heard that post workout is best.  No, I will not do both.  What are your thoughts?



Depends on your goals. You trying to cut and burn off extra cals? If so, the running may help. You bulking up and trying to stay at a caloric surplus? If so, you may hinder yourself if you don't eat back those cals you burned. What's your training goal?


----------



## tunafisherman (May 28, 2015)

Stupid me should have put that in my first post....

I am not trying to lose weight or anything more than keep my cardio up--hard military habit to break I guess.  I just like being able to run a couple miles and not feel like I have climbed a mountain.  I just figured I would ask what people do, cardio first or last and their reasons behind it.


----------



## trodizzle (May 28, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Stupid me should have put that in my first post....
> 
> I am not trying to lose weight or anything more than keep my cardio up--hard military habit to break I guess.  I just like being able to run a couple miles and not feel like I have climbed a mountain.  I just figured I would ask what people do, cardio first or last and their reasons behind it.



I split them up.

I lift at lunch then do cardio later, after work if I'm doing both in one day as I'm too drained to do both back-to-back. On non-lifting days I fit it in whenever.

I've lifted 15 days this month. I've ran a 5k 19 days this month. Lean and mean baby.


----------



## wabbitt (May 28, 2015)

If you deplete your glycogen reserves with cardio before you lift, I am thinking your lifting will suffer.  Personally, I don't run unless I am after somebody.


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 28, 2015)

Depends on your goals, cardiovascular health (should be a goal regardless) or fat loss or what? If you do it right after lifting you can better target fat loss. I've started doing 20 minutes of HIIT two days a week after workouts. Honestly you really can't go wrong so long as your nutrition is good (replace lost calories or don't if your goal is to reduce) and you're not doing it like 7 days a week for hours on end.


----------



## Revelations (Jun 23, 2015)

Cardio last in my opinion if your main goal is building muscle and you are just trying to keep your endurance going. My reasoning is not anything scientific.. You want the most power and energy for your lifts... cardio can deplete this.   30 min or less of LISS cardio 2-3 times a week enough for me, but man if you want to run than run. If your diet has the extra cals and you space it out after the weights I don't think its going to have a significant impact on your muscle gain. I used to be a cardio junkie and had no muscle so I dont like it as much anymore. When i do my LISS, I just give the tread a nice incline and walk at about 3.5-4 mph until I get my heart up to 120-130 bpm. Other than that ill play some racketball with a buddy every once in a while which gets my heartrate higher. 
Hope this helps!


----------

